# Logo von 1024x768 auf 7500x500 für Posterdruck



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Hi

Ich habe ein Logo, das habe ich in der Grösse ca. 1024x768 px. Ich brauche dieses Logo für einen Posterdruck (Poster 150x100 cm). Das Logo hat bei 1024x768 eine gute Qualität, vergrössere ich es jedoch auf 7500x5000 ist die Qualität nicht mehr sehr gut, das heisst man siehts an den Rändern.

http://home.tiscalinet.ch/fubi.stucker/scb.jpg

Das Logo an und für sich ist recht einfach. Das einzige was mir Probleme macht, ist der Bär in der Mitte. Den Rest kann ich ohne Probleme so gross wie ich brauche selber erstellen.

Wie aber kann ich den Bär vergrössern? Ich habe schon versucht eine Auswahl zu machen und die dann zu vergrössern, aber dann sind die Ränder zu schlecht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (23. April 2005)

Da das Logo nicht sonderlich komplex ist, würde ich empfehlen, es in Illustrator oder
Freehand nochmal nachzuzeichnen. Dann hast Du es 
1. in einem Vektorformat
2. ist es damit beliebig vergrößer- und exportierbar.

mfg chmee


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Geht das mit PS nicht, hab drum die anderen Programm nicht.

 Wie zeichnet man das denn mit den anderen Programmen nach? Mit der Maus? Oder braucht man so eine "Matte" wo man von Hand zeichnen kann?


----------



## C4T (23. April 2005)

Naja, in PS geht das natürlich auch.
Du kannst den mittleren Teil mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachbaun. Dürfte nicht all zu schwer sein wenn man mit dem Pfadwerkzeug umgehen kann 
Aber wie schon von chmee erwähnt, würde sich da eher Freehand anbieten.
Wenn du nämlich dein Logo mal grösser machen willst, dann kannst du das ohne Qualitätsverlust so gross machen wie du willst.
Deshalb ist ein Vektorprogramm eigentlich am besten dafür geeignet.


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Meinst du das Pfad Auswahlwerkzeug?

 Mit dem habe ich noch nie etwas gemacht. Wie geht man denn damit vor?


----------



## extracuriosity (23. April 2005)

Im Prinzip so:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186782.html


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Das Tool kannte ich bis dahin noch gar nicht, habs aber hingekriegt

 Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

 Hab nun mein Logo als PNG


----------

